# Lon Babby gets 2-yr extension to remain President of BBall Operations



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Goddamnit.


Paul Coro ‏@paulcoro 30m



> #Suns President of Basketball Operations Lon Babby agreed to a two-year extension to remain at the team's helm. More to come at azcentral.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Need a hug?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yes haha.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh **** off


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Glad to see Sarver learns from his mistakes. Now let's find a way to screw up this draft! Let the destruction of this franchise continue!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I guess if you're looking on the bright side or the glass half full - he's the lesser of two evils when it comes he and Blanks. Hopefully, Blanks is fired though. Has 1 yr left.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lots of lotto picks though!


----------

